# حاجات غريبه بتحصل فى شبكه نت وورك



## admin_radwan (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
الساده الزملاء
عندى فى الشركه شبكه نت وورك عاديه لا تتعدى 6 اجهزه و المشكله بتتلخض فى الاتى :
لو جهاز الويندوز فيه تلف و نزلتله ويندوز تانى عادى خالص علما بان كل السيستم عندى ويندوز اكس بى و بعد ظبط كل التعريفات و تغيير اسم الوورك جروب باسم الشبكه المحليه حتى يستطيع الدخول فى الشبكه الداخليه للشركه
الجهاز يرى كل الاجهزه و يدخل عليهم عادى و مفيش اى مشكله لكن لو اى جهاز حاول يدخل عليه بيطلب يوسر نيم و باس وورد علما بانى لم احدد اى باس وورد او يوسر نيم مطلقا 
يوجد فى المرفقات الشكل الذى يظهر عند المحاوله للدخول عل هذا الجهاز
ارجو الافاده حيث انه موضوع صعب للغايه
و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
افضل نقل موضوعك الى ملتقى الشبكات ضمن قسم الحواسيب
انت تعمل فقط ضمن شبكة Work group ?
اي ليس لديك اي سيرفر او جهاز مخدم
هل كل الاجهزة تعاني من نفس المشكلة؟
ام انك قمت باعطاء جهاز خواص مختلفة عن الاجهزة الاخرى

ارجو التوضيح بطريقة اخرى لنتمكن من مساعدتك


وتأكد انك تعمل مشاركة للملفات ضمن الجهاز الاخر
وانه غير مزود بجدار حماية ذو كلمة مرور ضد الاجهزة الاخرى


----------



## admin_radwan (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الشبكه غيرت اسمها لاسم غير وورك جروب و لكن كل الاجهزه على نفس الاسم و الدليل على ذلك ان كل الاجهزه ترى بعض عادى 
و لكن عند نزول الويندوز فى جهاز معين (اى جهاز) لا يمكن الدخول عليه حيث انه يطلب يوسر نيم و باس وورد و انا لم احددهم مطلقا
لم اقم باى تعديل فى الفاير وول بل و احيانا اقوم بلالغاؤه نهائيا
لم اعطه اى خواص مختلفه حيث انى انزل ويندوز فقط لا اكثر و لا اقل و بدون مجرد برنامج فيروسات
لا يوجد اى سيرفر او خادم حيث الكل سواء على سويتش عادى 
الاجهزه لا تعانى من نفس المشكله انه فقط الجهاز ذو الويندوز الحديث و لكى اتغلب على هذه المشكله اقوم باعطائه باس وورد و عندما ادخل عليه من جهاز اخر و يطلب اليوسر نيم و الباس وورد اقوم بكتابه الباس وورد التى حددتها و الادمنستراتور كيوسر نيم
طبعا حل عقيم 
ارجو الافاده و ساقوم بنقل الموضوع الى قسم الشبكات 
السلام عليكم


----------



## jamal alsaeed (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ارغب ان اخبرك عزيزي والفت انتباهك انك قمت باعداد نسخة جديدة من ويندوز اكس بي وهي احدث من النسخ الموجودة على باقي الاجهزة وهذا الامر من شانه ان يجعل الجهاز الجديد يتصرف على اساس انه admin ويطلب منك استخدام سيريال للدخول وحد النسخ وسوف تنحل مشكلتك باذن الله


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحة لم اجرب حل السيد جمال
ولكن لا مانع اخي الكريم
قم بتجربته
عله ينفع
مشكلتك غريبة نوعا ما لأن جهازك يتعامل مع باقي الاجهزة وكأنه الجهاز الاساسي
والمدير لها على الشبكة
بانتظار ردك


----------



## softwaren (24 ديسمبر 2009)

طلعو من الورك قروب ورجعو تانى مع التاكد من اسم الورك قروب نفسها فى بقية الاجهزه


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

اخى جمال ماذا تقصد بان وحة النسخ سوف تحل هذه المشكله لانى اعانى من هذه المشكله فى الشبكة اللى عندى فى الشركة


----------

